# Périscolaire en année complète



## piwonski (9 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour, 
Une maman dont la fille est très copine avec mon fils me demande si je suis intéressée pour garder sa fille du mercredi au vendredi de 17h45 à 20h45. Ca rentre dans les 13h maximum par journée. Ils ont 4 ans tous les 2. 
Ce serait pour une année complète puisqu'elle bosse aussi pendant les vacances scolaires. Elle tient la meilleure pizzeria de l'île ! 
Cela ferait du 9h hebdo. 
Je n'ai aucune idée du tarif à proposer. Le maximum? Sachant qu'il y a les indemnités d'entretien mais je souhaite les mettre au minimum, soit 2,65€ la journée. 
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## Griselda (10 Novembre 2022)

A mes débuts j'avais fait ce type d'accueil: une copine de classe de ma fille. 
Des PE adorables et les filles s'entendaient bien. 
Si bien qu'il était impossible de faire partir cette jeune fille, dont les PE n'osaient pas trop abréger, pas du tout à vrai dire. 
Je débutais et n'osais pas être plus directive que "bon, les filles ça suffit maintenant de se cacher, il est temps", en bref je finissais immanquablement 30 voir 45 minutes plus tard que prévu, sans oser facturer (bien sur). 
A ce moment là mon taux horaire était le même pour tous mes contrats.

Après cette joyeuse expérience j'ai décidé:
- mon taux horaire est plus important si c'est un temps partiel
- il est aussi systématiquement majoré de 25% dès que le temps d'accueil ne rentre pas dans mes horaires habituels avec mes autres contrats, c'est à dire avant 8h le matin ou après 18h le soir et ce sans attendre d'avoir dépassé 45h/semaine car c'est bien ce contrat là qui agrandit ma journée, qui pénalise ma famille aussi.
- d'être plus directive quand la journée se termine sans attendre que le PE le soit (car il n'ose pas toujours devant Nounou prendre les devants)

Là tu finiras à presque 21h, c'est hyper tard. Il te faudra aussi bien expliquer aux PE qu'il sera absolument IMPOSSIBLE d'aller plus tard que l'horaire indiqué car autant toi que chaque PE sont responsables de ne pas te faire faire plus de 13h/jour d'amplitude horaire TOUS contrats confondus. S'ils sont en retard ils doivent prevoir un plan B, une personne de confiance pour recuperer l'enfant.

Mon avis c'est qu'à 4 ans il serait plus confortable pour cet enfant d'avoir une baby sitter chez elle au vu des horaires car elle pourra garder un rythme de petite fille la douche, le repas du soir, aller se coucher après une histoire...


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Le principal étant de savoir si vous êtes OK pour ces horaires là car il vous faut aussi vous occuper de votre fils même si le papa est là ou pas ? le coucher bain etc ... alors comme Griselda une jeune fille ou autre serait peut-être le mieux pour la garde bon maintenant ce ne serait que pour 3 jours par semaine ? à vous de voir et le tarif vous seule pouvait en décider ... c'est qd même tard le soir et il y a le diner etc ...


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour @piwonski

Alors toujours la belle vie 🌞🏄‍♀️🏝

*Ce serait MOI, je ne prendrais pas. 

Pourquoi* : le soir, il y a le repas, le bain, le calme, la petite histoire et le dodo pas trop tard et le CONJOINT si on veut le garder car il est TOP 😉

Et garder aussi une bonne relation avec cette maman qui fait de superbes pizzas 🍕


----------



## Nanou91 (10 Novembre 2022)

@piwonski 
Et vous n'aurez que cette petite sous contrat .
Aucun enfant qui arrive le jeudi matin ou le vendredi matin ?


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@Griselda 

« Mon avis c'est qu'à 4 ans il serait plus confortable pour *cet enfant d'avoir une baby sitter chez elle au vu des horaires car elle pourra garder un rythme de petite fille la douche, le repas du soir, aller se coucher après une histoire... « *

Ce que font depuis + d’un an, 2 familles chez moi, dont l’une qui a 4 enfants et l’autre 3 enfants.

*En + déjà piwonski pense à minorer les indemnités d’entretien soit 2,65€ la journée.*

Une famille a dépanné une autre famille car la baby-sitter malade, et bien la famille qui a dépanné gentiment, ne le refera plus, car l’autre famille est arrivée + tard que prévu, et les enfants tous bien énervés et fatigués et difficile de mettre à la porte. 

Donc à bien réfléchir 🤔


----------



## piwonski (10 Novembre 2022)

Merci pour vos retours. Ce forum me fait du bien parce-que si je ne vous lisais pas, je n'aurai peut-être pas osé dire non à la famille.
L'idée de la Babysitter est évidemment la meilleure solution pour la petite fille.


----------



## Chantou1 (10 Novembre 2022)

@piwonski

Par chez moi, il n’y a que ça. Et il faut bien qu’elles aient du travail aussi.

C’est bien pour l’enfant ET les parents.

Les enfants prennent leurs repas avec la baby-sitter, le bain, le lit à une heure pour un enfant et des parents cools.

La famille avec 4 enfants, a eu bcp de mal à trouver son rythme car un chez moi , 2 en maternelle et 1 en primaire.,

Sa vie a totalement changé grâce à cette baby-sitter.

Et pour l’AM c’est une journée de 9h et largement suffisant 😊


----------



## piwonski (10 Novembre 2022)

Merci à vous les anciennes (attention, ce n'est pas péjoratif), vous me remettez les pieds sur terre. 
Je suis "too much" parfois. Faut que je me recentre un peu plus. 
J'ai vite tendance à dire oui à tout pour ne plus penser à moi au final...!


----------



## angèle1982 (10 Novembre 2022)

Piwonski avec de la "bouteille" dans ce métier vous allez comprendre qu'il faut être gentille bien sûr mais avant tout faire respecter ses droits et ce qui est noté sur le contrat et signé par les PE et de temps en temps une petite piqure de rappel pour ceux qui essaieraient de faire à leur sauce ! donc là vous dites NON à cette demande et expliquez les bienfaits de prendre une baby-sitter pour le bien-être de leur petit fille ...


----------



## Griselda (11 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que ça fait partie de l'ADN de beaucoup de personne qui travaille dans l'humain que d'avoir envie de dire toujours oui. De plus il est si flatteur qu'on nous réclame alors comment dire non?!

Je me souviens de mes débuts où une puer de ma PMI m'avait mise en garde: "Ne commencez pas à vouloir résoudre toutes les difficultés des Parents car vous allez vite vous rendre compte qu'ils changeront quand même d'avis alors que vous aurez remué ciel et terre... pour rien" Il ne m'a pas fallut longtemps pour constater qu'elle avait raison...


----------

